# Chicago Electric Circular Saw Blade Sharpener



## grizzman

well dan that was a great video of this tool, it seemed to do a good job as your oak and plywood went through very smoothly and the cut sounded good…so i can see so far that this might be good for say a 40 tooth , or less blade, i dont think i would want to use my really good blades, say the 80 tooth ones…i dont know if i would trust it that far, but ill watch this review from you and see what you end up thinking, thanks , hope you had a good trip also…grizz


----------



## Howie

Great review. I've looked at these before and couldn't find any reviews that were favorable. I see a use for this just like you point out(lower end blades). Think I'll do a second look.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for the rewiew 
if you can stabilise the blade I think it will do a fair job
I have seen a big comercial automatic version of these maschinery 
and I wasn´t so impressed over that one compared to this one 
and it works simular to those you can get to chainsaws

Dennis


----------



## b2rtch

Excellent review, 
I never get my blades sharpened I just replace them but with this tool I might start sharpen them my self.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Dan for taking the time to review this.

I purchased and use their chain saw blade sharpener. It works in a similar fashon. It does the job and saves money. Already paid for itself.


----------



## Dusty56

Excellent video and review , Dan ! : )


----------



## Howie

Here is some more input to Dan's post.

HF* website* has this listed for $39.99. If you print off the page on the website the local store will honor it. That is 10 bucks cheaper than it being on sale @49.95.
If you buy one (I did) watch the video a couple of times. I wasn't impressed until I watched Dan's vid again and figured out the blade was backwards. The picture on the box *has the blade in backwards *which keeps the little flipper hickey from working properly. Once I turned the blade over it worked just fine(duh).

Good job Dan


----------



## Dal300

Thanks Dan!

Like you, I only put the old ratty blades through the machine. I've had it for about 2 years and have done six blades with it, all bit one were Irwin Marathon 24 Tooth rip blades.

The machine did a credible job, but really needs more support for the blade.

The one 80 tooth Dewalt blade I did may have been too far gone. Someone gave it to me years ago and it's bounced in an RV in a Rubbermaid tub. 
The quality of the cut after sharpening that blade was good for the miter saw I put it in to chop up some cedar and pine, but I don't think it will work on hard woods.

I have a second machine I got for Christmas….. I turned it into a stationary sander by removing the arbor and the threads on the motor the re-threading to a Jacobs Drill chuck and threading one on. I plug it into a box with a light dimmer to control the speed.


----------



## ward63

Great video Dan  I also have an assortment of old blades that could use a bit of sharpening.
This machine could also be used for cutting wood gears.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donwilwol

I have one of these as well. I never seemed to be able to make it work right. It's been up on a shelf in a box for a few years so I can't remember why I couldn't make it work. I've thought about selling it so many times. I may give it another shot and see if your instructions help. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dusty56

Hi Dan , I forgot to ask if you are able to adjust the angle of the grind , ie: positive or negative , to accommodate different blades for miter saws versus table saws , or is it just a straight 90 degrees ?
Thank you and have a great weekend : )
Len


----------



## Dustmite97

Great review! I've always wondered if there was some sort of sharpening system for saw blades. I've never seen this one before.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Dusty, Sorry, been camping.

Yes the video shows that you can go from zero degrees to up to 15 degrees positive and negative.


----------



## Dusty56

How dare you go camping , Dan ? LOL Thanks for answering my question. I'm going to have to keep this tool in mind for my "lesser" blades : )


----------



## hhhopks

Great review.
$50 seems worth giving it a shot.

I'll be watching.

Thanks.


----------



## Dal300

Hey Dan, got any updates of your review after almost a year?

How about some shots of the upgrades you've done?

Thanks! I still use mine, but not as often since I got some really good blades.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

No Dallas I don't. I sharpened two more blades and am currently using one to rip with. I was out of commission most of the winter so didn't get much done.


----------



## Dal300

Thanks, I was just kind of wondering.

I've been looking at a Foley - Belsaw sharpener I could probably get cheap, but I'm not sure how much I'd use it.


----------



## Howie

Dallas…I have the HF and it works just fine once you figure out how to use it(directions are a bit skimpy)I don't use it a lot so it is standing up well and suits my needs.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

too bad it's 180 grid wheel. I just got this for $33 but think I will return it. if the whell was 600 or 800 then it wuold be a keeper.


----------



## Dal300

*Howie,* Yeah, it takes a while to figure out how to set it up so it works right. I recommend that anyone using it start out with some cheap blades to practice on.

*Routerisstillmyname,* You can buy different grit wheels online, just look around.


----------



## stefang

Hi Dan. I just happened across this as a link in a new review. Your review video was excellent, but I wondered what you think of this machine now that you've had it for quite a while and if you have used it on some of your higher quality blades yet? Another question that comes to mind is how long those stones last and if is difficult to get new ones?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Stef.. I've used the device to touch up the same dewalt rip blade I started with long ago in the post. it's still ripping oak, maple, and cherry. I've almost remodeled a whole house with it. I have to say the darn sharpener has touched this blade up three times and I continue to cut a ton of wood with it. Probably worked with about 2000 bdft of wood by now. I actually have a couple of older freud blades that I am ready to let this sharpener take a stab at. I feel confident enough that I can make them usable again. The cuts are usually good enough for glue ups. I have a 6" jointer so I purchase all my wood that width and glue up everything wider than that. Lots of cabinet doors made with this blade. The wheels show little wear.

My old delta/rockwell contractors saw isn't the most powerful thing for this but with the sharpened blade it works as good as it ever did with a newish one.
Anyone who's read some of my posts might know that I rip with an old table saw and do all my cross cutting on a nice bosch 12" slider. So I can't speak much for any other type of cutting on the table saw but ripping.

I haven't yet but still plan on adding knobs and washers to take the place of the screws you need to tighten to adjust it. Some day when I have the time… you know how that is!


----------



## stefang

Thanks much Dan. Yes, I know how some things just about never get done. I saw youtube video with a shop made saw sharpening jig using a diamond disk mounted on a tablesaw. The only problem was that the disk purchased new costs more than the whole HF jig! The guy who made the video found his used for $5. I will probably buy this jig (from an English tool site).


----------



## LarryE

Hi, Did you do the upgrades on the Sharper ? what did you do, or would you do?
Thanks


----------



## DKV

Craftsman, I am thinking of buying one of these. Are you still using yours?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Yes I am. I have blades like dewalt and such. Nothing super duper that I sharpen. i've only done one or two sharpening on each blade. After I do them I notice a very marked improvement on their cutting. Still though I don't think it's like factory new. Could be the machine, could be and most likely is me. The machine nicks each blade and I trust it did it's thing. So far it's been fine. I will be making a bunch of new furniture soon after my shop renovations are done and will spring for a new rip blade as that's pretty much all I use my table saw for. But I'll put the sharpened blades in for all other stuff and for general use when I'm not making the fine stuff.


----------



## DKV

Thanks,


----------



## bruce317

Got mine, after watching a lot of u tube. Set it up like I saw on u tube. Done two 7 1/4" blades. All they do is smoke. Had them on & off 96687 a bunch. Still not right.
Thought had nothing to lose, so sharpen two 10" blades. First try & they worked fine. I'll get my money worth with 10 & 12" blades. If it does right on first try.
Either I can't see good enough, or 96687 doesn't like 7 1/4" blades?


----------



## LarryE

Do you have Photos of your Up Grades?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Do you have Photos of your Up Grades?
> 
> - LarryE


Whoa.. this post is going on 10 years now. I now have a Sawstop Professional. This saw is head above my old one and it does everything. I send my blades out to Rocklers for professional sharpening. I don't really use any of my old blades any longer so the sharpener is in the cabinet and hasn't been used in about four years.


----------

